# Hot or Cold Shower?



## domi8888 (Mar 23, 2011)

I did some research on the benefits of cold showers vs hot showers and here's what i found:

Cold Showers:

- Short cold showers can stimulate the brain’s “blue spot” which releases a chemical that could help mitigate depression.
-Increases metabolism and thus more wbcs are produced.
-Increases fertility
-Increases blood circulation (change of temperatures)
-Leaves u feeling fresh and invigorated! 

Hot Showers:

-Removes oil, dirt and toxins from the skin and let's it breathe.
-relaxes the stiff muscles and aids in relieving migraine or headache
-steam from the shower relieves cough
-Increases blood circulation (change of temperatures)

personally though, i like hot showers


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hot showers. Though not too hot LOL


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Hot showers. But cold feels good after being outside in the heat.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've always loved hot showers, the steam surrounding my face, etc. makes my mind and skin feel refreshed.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

I love hot showers. But usually before I get out I turn off the hot and let the cold water go on my hair.. apparently its good for your hair...


----------



## thewalkindude (Mar 5, 2011)

Hot showers because I dont like being cold.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends how hot/cold I am before I get in the shower. Cold showers are good in summer.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Hot very hot... like hot enough to turn the skin pink.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I take advantage of both by taking a super hot shower until I start to feel tired and the entire bathroom is hot, then taking a cool shower for relief and invigoration. I heard that cold shower thing for depression, too, and I tried it. It felt like pure pain right off the bat. So now I found a way to do it. Just talking about this makes me want to take another shower, and I just took a shower a few hours ago. I love showers and baths so much. Thankyou for this thread.


----------



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

knobs how dumb


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I like hot showers. But, not too hot. Towards the end of my shower routine, I sometimes slowly turn it to cold. It's quite a feeling.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I take tepid showers because hot water aggravates my eczema.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I love hot showers, but not too hot. Sometimes I leave it on hot for awhile, turn it to cool and then back to hot. 
I have chronic sinusitis and the steam helps relieve it.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

i star with warm then go to really hot and end with as cold as i can stand....and all of this for the benefit of my hair. I take like...hour long showers.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like hot showers though i used to take a hot shower followed by a cold one thatll wake you up! I got the idea after i saw a documentary on the Romans and they would take a hot bath followed by a cold one thought it sounded cool.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm too much of a ***** to stand cold showers. It feels like I can barely breathe when the water hits me. The reinvigoration afterwards is nice, but I hate those few minutes spent hyperventilating and shivering.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

lol shadowmask....i actually start giggling like a mad person when i set the cold. Roommates must think im nuts.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Warm


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

puffins said:


> iI take like...hour long showers.


Same here. I love the water so much I could stay even 2-3 hours in the shower or in the full bath tub.

I think it has to do with the fact that I was born in a city at the Black Sea. 4-5 months a year I was at sea taking a bath :b


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I love taking scorching hot showers and basically using the showerhead as a back scratcher.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I like luke warm showers....well I guess theyre still hot....but like swimming pool temperature lol


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

I wish I had the balls to take a cold shower on a regular basis. It's better for my skin and really wakes me up. I usually take the more relaxing and comfy hot shower instead.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Long hot showers are the best, but now reading that cold showers can help mitigate depression, I think I'm going to take more of those.


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

You know who takes cold showers? Ninjas.

I like them super hot.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I always take hot showers, even in the summertime. I usually always turn the heat up and take a space heater in the bathroom with me when I am taking a shower. 

I have an aversion against being cold.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

So I guess I won't be depressed in the summer lol right now it feels winter cold


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

I switch between hot and cold throughout the shower.


----------



## stoimeniliev (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello, guys and girls!I have a personal blog where I have posted a couple of posts on procrastination and time management. I thing I have one that is relevant to the discussed topic in this thread. I named it "There isn't such thing as Ttme Management. Here is the link for it, tell me what you think  There Isn't Such Thing As Time Management


----------



## John310 (May 24, 2011)

I tried cold showers for about a month but for me it's nothing more than bro-science.


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

I always take hot bath instead of shower. My grandma told me it will warm up my body and it really does!


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

I tried cold showers before and it's actually painful to have the cold water hit you. I think the Atlantic Ocean is actually warmer! I'd actually be afraid of giving myself a heart attack with a cold shower, I've heard of it happen even though it probably sounds crazy!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Lol... When i take a shower the water is practically boiling


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

hot bath + shower brush + rubber ducky


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

Cold. It's amazing for your skin and hair (hot water dries your skin out), teaches your body to persist through times of stress (therefore helping you in everyday life situations), helps your metabolism, and keeps your circulation working efficiently. Ever since I learned of the benefits, I've not taken one last hot shower. *Cold showers* everyday, even in the middle of winter


----------



## Zenders (Jan 4, 2013)

Hot showers. really hot.. Just sit or lay in the shower.. ahh b liss.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I do the sauna for 5 minutes or less followed by a cold shower for 4 times. It feels pretty good.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

i just can't seem to do cold showers, I heard it's healthy but boy is it uncomfortable.


----------

